# خاصية ال Youtube



## My Rock (4 يونيو 2008)

نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح و محبة الله الآب و شركة الروح القدس مع جميعكم

بعد التحديث الأخير الناجح لسيرفر المنتدى الخاص, سنبدأ مرحلة استغلال الأمكانيات الجديد لأستكمال تطوير منتدانا

هذه المرة سنوجه تركيزنا على النمو المتزايد و الزوار الكثيرين لأقسام الترانيم و المرئيات المسيحية, اذ سنوفر لاعضائنا و زوارنا خاصية ادراج افلام و كليبات من موقع Youtube الشهير

طريقة ادراج كليب من موقع Youtube هي الكتالي:

عند اضافتك لموضوع جديد او رد 
انسخ الكود الخاص بالكليب
( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M-47X-LH-qI ) الكود هو الجزء الأخير باللون الأحمر (M-47X-LH-qI) وهو دائما يكون بعد watch?v=

ضع الكود و ضلله و اضغط في اعلى محرر النص و الأدوات على الصورة التالية 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





بذلك يكون ردك جاهز للأرسال و عرض الكليب من موقع Youtube

للتجربة و التعليم سنعرض الكليب التالي:

[youtube]M-47X-LH-qI[/youtube]​ 
نترك لكم حرية الابداع في المشاركة بالترانيم و الافلام و الكليبات المسيحية فموقع ال Youtube يملك مجموعة ضخمة من هذه الافلام و الكليبات​ 

نستغل موضوع الأعلان لنعلن عن دمج قسم تطوير المواقع و المنتديات مع قسم الكمبيوتر في القسم الجديد الذي يضم القسمين تحت اسم عالم الكمبيوتر و تطوير و تصميم المواقع

الرب يبارك حياتكم
سلام و نعمة​


----------



## صوت الرب (4 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: خاصية ال Youtube*

خاصية رائعة جدا .....
و تفيد جميع الأعضاء
سأحاول أن أجربها في اسرع وقت
شكرا عزيزي ماي روك على مجهودك الكبير في تطوير هذا المنتدى 
الرب يبارك تعبك


----------



## oesi no (4 يونيو 2008)

جامدة يا روك 
تسلم ايدك ياباشا 
هتبقا مفيدة اوى فى قسم المرئيات 
لكن فى الترانيم مش بخلى ترانيم مصورة اصلا 
بنقل على المرئيات علطول
احنا شغالين فى الترانيم 
كقسم صوتيات فقط  ومش بنشتغل فى الكليبات 
سلام ونعمه ​


----------



## استفانوس (4 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: خاصية ال Youtube*

ربنا يبارك خدمتك
منتظرين ان تتحفنا بالمزيد


----------



## wawa_smsm (4 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: خاصية ال Youtube*

الله .. دى خاصية جميلة جدا
وهتعجب الناس كلها , وأولهم أنا

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعبك يا زعيم
وتفضل دايما تطور فى المنتدى, عشان يبقى أفضل المنتديات على الإطلاق


----------



## Coptic Man (5 يونيو 2008)

فكرة جميلة اوووووووووووووي

شكرا يا زلمة علي الابداع الجميل ده


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: خاصية ال Youtube*

ميرررسى يا روك على كل جديد وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك .


----------



## اغريغوريوس (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: خاصية ال Youtube*

_*انا كنت مستغرب يا ماي روك انها مش موجودة كدة احسن *_​


----------



## جيلان (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: خاصية ال Youtube*

*ميرسى يا روك على التطورات الجامدة دى
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: خاصية ال Youtube*

*ربي يعوض تعبك و يبارك المنتدى و يحميه....أميــــــــــن*​


----------



## BITAR (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: خاصية ال Youtube*

*رائع دائما يا ماى روك*
*ربنا يبارك عملك وخدمتك*​


----------



## ginajoojoo (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: خاصية ال Youtube*

[q-bible]به ينتهي الى النجاح و بكلمته يقوم الجميع (سيراخ  43 :  28)[/q-bible]

الرب يسوع قادر يبارك اكتر واكتر فى هذه الخدمة ويجعلها مثمرة اضعاف لمجد اسمه 
ويبارك تعبك ياروك فى تطوير المنتدى ويساعدك ويعوضك خير..ومبروك السيرفر الجديد و الخاصية الجديده​


----------



## faris sd4l (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: خاصية ال Youtube*

*عنجد ربنا يباركك أخوي ماي روك على الخاصية الجديدة كنت بستناها من زمان*​


----------



## mero_engel (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: خاصية ال Youtube*

*مجهود رائع*
*وفكره ممتازه ياروك*
*تسلم ايدك *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: خاصية ال Youtube*

راااااااااااائع جدا ياماى روك 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: خاصية ال Youtube*

*الله عليك يا زعيم*

*ربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: خاصية ال Youtube*

مجهود ممتاز يا مى روك

ربنا يباركك

و من نجاح الى نجاح أن شاء الله​


----------



## Scofield (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: خاصية ال Youtube*

*أخيرا يا روك نفذتها شوف بقالى كام شهر قايلك عليها بس بقى لو ينفع نرفع مباشر على الموقع يبقى احسن*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: خاصية ال Youtube*

فكرة جميلة ومفيدة جدا 

شكراااا ليك ياروك 

​


----------



## vetaa (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: خاصية ال Youtube*

جمييييييل يا زعيم
عن جد ربنا يعوضك
ودايما يارب فى تطور كده
والمنتدى يبقى اسمه عااااااالى
فى رعايه ربنا


----------



## candy shop (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: خاصية ال Youtube*

فكره جميله اوى يا روك

ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك​


----------



## sosana (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: خاصية ال Youtube*

خاصية حلوة اوي 
ميرسي يا ماي روك على المجهود ده


----------



## sosana (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: خاصية ال Youtube*

خاصية حلوة اوي 
ميرسي يا ماي روك على المجهود ده


----------



## emy (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: خاصية ال Youtube*

_مغسى كتير عالخاصيه دى_​


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: خاصية ال Youtube*

*wow
جامده اوى الخاصيه دى ياروك
*


----------



## sameh7610 (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: خاصية ال Youtube*

فعلا خاصية جميل روك

ربنا يباركك


----------



## amjad-ri (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: خاصية ال Youtube*

خاصية رائعة جدا ​


----------



## just member (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: خاصية ال Youtube*

*ألى الامام دائما يا منتداى الغالى بنعمة وبركة السيد المسيح*
*اشكر خدمت كل من اجتهد على التطوير والتصميم *
*ربنا يبارك كل تعب خدمة كانت هنا لأجل مجد اسمة*


----------



## الوداعة (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: خاصية ال Youtube*

_*خاصية جميلة أوى يا ماى روك  ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك *_​


----------



## cuteledia (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: خاصية ال Youtube*

*شكرا يا ماي روك علي كل الاضافات الجديدة للمنتدي
ويارب يفضل في تطور دائما الي الافضل
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ويبارك حياتك*


----------



## peace_86 (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: خاصية ال Youtube*

*يتمجد إسم يسوع المسيح في هذا المنتدى..

الله يعوضك حبيبي روك على هذا التقدم والتطوير الذي تقدمه للمنتدى*


----------



## جاسى (7 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: خاصية ال Youtube*

*واااااااااااو
تحفه جدااااااااااااا
بيكون فيه ترانيم رائعه
بجد ميرسى ليك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## ehabwsha (7 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: خاصية ال Youtube*


----------



## KAN ZMAAAN (7 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: خاصية ال Youtube*

*الحبيب My Rock
بجد بجد بجد ربنا يبارك فيك .وألف مبروك يا روك *


----------



## ارووجة (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: خاصية ال Youtube*

شي حلووووووو كتيررر ومفيدة
ربناا يباركك اخي


----------



## veansea (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: خاصية ال Youtube*

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووك علينا وعليك يا روك
بجد ربنا يعوضك يارب 
ويجيب تعبك ده ثمر مرة واتنين وتلاه و ميه والف ومليون ومليارات وبلاين


----------



## kaiser (11 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: خاصية ال Youtube*






     ابانا الذي في السماوات ليتقدس اسمك لياتي ملكوتك لتكون مشيئتك كما في السماء كذلك على الارض اعطنا خبزنا كفافنا اليوم واغفر لنا ذنوبنا وخطاينا كما نحنا ايضا نغفر لمن اخطا الينا ولاتدخلنا في تجربه لكن نجنا من الشرير لان لك الملك والقوة والتسبحا الى ابد الابدين امين


----------



## ElkoManDa (13 يونيو 2008)

موضوع تمام واستفادة للاعضاء


----------



## K A T Y (13 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: خاصية ال Youtube*

_*تسلم ايدك يا زعيم*_​ 
_*خاصية جميلة جدا*_​ 
_*ربنا يعوض تعبك*_​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (14 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: خاصية ال Youtube*

*فكرة جديدة وجميلة اوى فعلاً*
*الف الف مبروك على التطويرات الجديدة ويارب دايماً فى تقدم مستمر*​


----------



## jjjjo (15 يونيو 2008)

مسكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## max mike (15 يونيو 2008)

ربنا يباركك  ويعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## kefah (18 يونيو 2008)

ميرسي على الخاصية الجديدة وباسم يسوع له المجد المزيد من التطور
الرب يبارك حياتك ويبارك المنتدى


----------



## ارووجة (19 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: خاصية ال Youtube*

[YOUTUBE]aKt9ooHZimQ[/YOUTUBE]

كنت عاوزة اجرررررب ده فيديو انا عملته من 6 شهورخخ
فكرة جامدة ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## كوكو الحنون (21 يونيو 2008)

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## milad hanna (22 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: خاصية ال Youtube*

صلوا من اجل  احداث الفيوم واحداث المنيا والاسكندرية والزيتون والله هو القادر ان يرحمنا فهو القائل من مسك مس حدقة عينى وانتم تصمتون والرب يدافع عنكم لذلك لانضطرب ولانخشى ليس من اجل امكانياتنا بل لان الله معنا وان كان الله معنا فمن علينا  ثقوا فى ذاك الذى نقل الجبل المقطم  وقولوا كما قال جيحزى تلميذ اليشع الذين معنا اكثر من الذين علينا -- فقفوا وانظروا خلاص الرب---وشكرا


----------



## jesus chraist (22 يونيو 2008)

تسلم ايديك والرب معاكم دايما


----------



## AmGiD (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: خاصية ال Youtube*

مع انى مش فاهم حاجة من المشاركة بس الله يوفقك  مع تحياتى


----------



## abn yso3 (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: خاصية ال Youtube*

*الرب يباركك يا ماى روك وتكون ديما سبب بركه للمنتدى
*​


----------



## abanob101 (24 يونيو 2008)

يارب انتا الي تعلم وحدك كا بداخلي ارجوك سعدني


----------



## راضي خلف (28 يونيو 2008)

ربنا يعوضكم نعمة وبركة


----------



## jojo20082009 (29 يونيو 2008)

ربي يعوض تعبك و يبارك المنتدى و يحميه....أميــــــــــن


----------



## bavly bam (29 يونيو 2008)

سلام الرب يكون معكم


----------



## مسيحي و أفتخر (13 يوليو 2008)

فكرة رائعة


----------



## zama (31 أكتوبر 2008)

جميل جدا


----------



## Ferrari (15 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراً لك يا روك على ابداعاتك فى المنتدى

الرب يبارك خدمتك ويعوض تعب محبتك

​


----------



## مريم البتول (15 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراً لك على المعلومة القيمة


----------

